# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  ESAN: "DIPLOMADO EN CONTABILIDAD Y FINANZAS AGRIOLAS"

## elliot arteaga

*DIPLOMADO EN CONTABILIDAD Y FINANZAS AGRICOLAS - 
UNIVERSIDAD ESAN           OBJETIVO:* Reforzar los conocimientos contables y financieros de los profesionales y técnicos vinculados al sector agrícola para que puedan tomar mejores decisiones. *INICIO 5 DE MAYO CLASES: SABADOS Y DOMINGOS CADA 15 DIAS* *DURACION: 4 MESES
CONVALIDABLE CON LA MAESTRIA DE AGRONEGOCIOS ESAN.
INVERSION: 4700 SOLES* (A SER FINANCIADO CON ESAN EN 6 CUOTAS). *PROFESORES DE PRIMER NIVEL.
REQUISITOS:* *No es necesario ser profesional*, Pueden ser técnicos o personas vinculadas al sector que deseen reforzar sus conocmientos. Sin embargo, si el participante desea aplicar la convalidación de la maestría si deberá contar con bachiller. *INFORMES:* earteaga@esan.edu.pe informeside@esan.edu.pe
Nexte:94 611*3272
Fijo: 422 4173 - 3177200 anexo 2309
RPM: #979050383
RPC: 987769121Temas similares: "Desarrollar gerentes con la calidad y excelencia que ofrece ESAN" "XIII ALMUERZO AGROEXPORTADOR" - 22 DE MARZO HOTEL WESTIN - "NO PIERDA LA OPORTUNIDAD" - 3 DIAS UTILES. CONFERENCIA ESAN EN TRUJILLO: "La competitividad en las empresas agroindustriales en la región La Libertad frente a la crisis Europea"  y "PRESENTACION MAESTRIA DE AGRONEGOCIOS". Artículo: Standard & Poor's eleva calificación crediticia del Perú a "BBB" desde "BBB-" Conferencia Magistral: " "El futuro de la agricultura peruana y su competitividad"

----------

